# 100 Favorites: # 36



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Charles Ives: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 "The Camp Meeting"
Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra (Sony)










A few notes on this recording from my Charles Ives web site:

_Bernstein's recording of the Second is a famous one, based on his premiere performance on February 22, 1951. The national broadcast and subsequent recording helped Ives' music to reach a much larger audience than ever before. All historical importance aside, this is a tremendous recording. Ives' Second was one of Lenny's signature works, and he plays it to the hilt. ...The coupling is also superb. Lenny's reading of the Third Symphony is another of my top picks. ...Bernstein's recording is deeply reverential and completely idiomatic. It [is] characteristic of Bernstein at his best._


----------

